# Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht



## NOK Angler (15. Oktober 2006)

HI , 

nachdem ich an deutschen Küsten jetzt länger ohne erfolg geblieben bin , beschloss ich Freitag Abend spontan das ich Samstag morgen mal nach Apenrade hochdüsen werde. Also schnell noch Wetter gecheckt und dann Sachen packen. Den dänischen Angelschein musste ich auch noch schnell übers Netz bestellen. Geht echt super unproblematisch mit dem selber ausdrucken !

Samstag morgen denn noch schnell bei DS Angelcenter Watties und Seeringler geholt und wieder ab auf die A7 Richtung norden . Um etwa 10.30 bin ich denn bei dem Strand meiner Wahl in der Apenrader Bucht angekommen und mache mein Belly fertig. Schnell noch ein Kaffe am Strand und dann schiebe ich mein Belly ins Wasser. Erst paddle ich zu einem GPS Punkt den ich mir abends noch auf der Karte rausgesucht habe. Während ich rauspaddle werfe ich meinen Spöket immer wieder recht und links von mir aus. Während ich gerade den Wobbler durchsacken lasse , merke ich auf einmal dieses " ping " am anderen Ende der Schnur. Leider geht der Anschlag ins leere !! Mist , aber erstmal an dieser Stelle bleiben und weiter probieren. Leider wollte sich keine Mefo mehr erbarmen und als immer mehr Mefo Angler am Strand auftauchten beschloss ich meinen Weg zu GPS Punkt 1 weiter fortzusetzen um aus der Wurfentfernung der Watangler zu kommen . 

An GPS Punkt 1 angekommen ankere ich erstmal , mach meine Grundrute mit 2 Haken System klar und bestücke diese jeweils mit Watties und Seeringler. Danach erstmal Frühstück. Zu einem Frühstück fühlte sich wohl auch eine 28cm Kliesche eingeladen als sie sich wenig später meinen Wattie einverleibt . Nachdem ich die Haken wieder neu bestückt habe dauert es wiedergar nicht lange da beißt ein Wittling , der aber zurück ging. Es gesellte sich denn noch eine 31cm Kliesche und eine 31cm Flunder dazu bevor ich beschloss mich mal ein bisschen an der Spitze der Bucht umzugucken. Also Anker gelichtet und schön an der Abbruchkante länges gepaddelt zur Landspitze. Beim paddeln habe ich ein bisschen gepilkt und konnte zwischendurch immer wieder kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge landen.

An der Spitze angekommen machte ich denn wieder meine Grundrute klar , verzichtetet aber dieses mal auf den Anker. Mit der anderen Rute pilkte ich immer ein bisschen nebenbei. An diesem Platz lies ich mich nun immer wieder raustreiben und paddelt denn wieder unter Land und begann eine neue Drift . Es bissen gelegentlich kleine Dorsche auf Pilker oder Dorschfliege . Auf der Grundrute konnte ich immer wieder schöne Butts landen , insgesamt noch 4 ordentlich Flachmänner mit 35 , 36 , 39 und 45 cm. Zwischendurch hatte ich noch einen hammerharten biss auf Wattwurm. Die Rute bog sich zum Halbkreis , die Bremse gab Schnur frei und ich wurde mit dem Belly richtig rumgezogen . Doch leider blieb dieser Fisch nicht hängen !!

Hab noch 2 Bilder , leider nur drinnen Aufgenommen , bin erst im Dunkeln aus dem Wasser gekommen.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

war wohl ne schöne Tour ! Glückwunsch :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Moin Sebastian!

Super Bericht und tolle Fänge!

Petri Heil!

Grüße


Kai

PS: Hast Du eigentlich immer noch Dein "unauffälliges" Auto? :q


----------



## Locke (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Geile Aktion, NOK! #6

Platte angeln vom Belly nehme ich mir schon seitdem ich im Besitz des Belly´s bin, aber irgendwie hat das noch nicht geklappt! 

Umso schöner, das jetzt hier zu lesen!
Petri!

Gruss Locke


----------



## NOK Angler (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

@ Torsk : Ja , und es gibt nur 2 , höchstens 3 von der Farbe in Norddeutschland. Also wenn du das Auto irgendwo am Wasser siehst und wenn denn noch ein Belly vorm Strand dümpelt , kannst du dir sicher sein das icg das bin.

@ Locke : War gestern zb nicht gezielt auf Platte , hatte halt nur ne Grundmontage mit Watties nebenbei vom Belly runterhängen. Habe hauptsächlich mit der Spinnrute geangelt , aber leider nicht gefangen !!


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> @ Torsk : Ja , und es gibt nur 2 , höchstens 3 von der Farbe in Norddeutschland. Also wenn du das Auto irgendwo am Wasser siehst und wenn denn noch ein Belly vorm Strand dümpelt , kannst du dir sicher sein das icg das bin.




Das kann ich mir vorstellen :q :q :q


----------



## goeddoek (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Moin Sebastian #h 

Petri Heil und |schild-g  zum erfolgreichen Fang :m 


Na, das sieht doch aus, als wenn so langsam wieder was läuft #a


----------



## Nordangler (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Schönes Ding Sebastian!!! Meinen Glückwunsch zu den Fischen.

Sven


----------



## Fischbox (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Das hört sich ja wirklich nach einem kurzweiligem Angeltag an. Petri#6

Mager sehen die Platten ja nicht gerade aus...Allerfeinst!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Schließe mich der Schar der Gratulanten gerne an und wünsche dir viel Petri Heil! :m 
Leider dauert es meistens 2 - 3 Wochen, bis auch in dieser Region vom BB auf Platte und Dorsch etwas geht.    Na vielleicht wird`s ja auch etwas schneller kälter! |supergri  #h


----------



## Fehlerteufel (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

SUPER!!!
Wirklich schöne Dinger....hat sich ja gelohnt!!


DICKES PETRI#6 #6 #6


----------



## NOK Angler (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Danke an alle ! So wie es aussieht werde ich leider erst Sa. den 28.10 wieder nach dk kommen. 

Wer lust hat mit belly oder boot mal mitzukommen kann sich ja melden.


----------



## NOK Angler (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Schließe mich der Schar der Gratulanten gerne an und wünsche dir viel Petri Heil! :m
> Leider dauert es meistens 2 - 3 Wochen, bis auch in dieser Region vom BB auf Platte und Dorsch etwas geht.  Na vielleicht wird`s ja auch etwas schneller kälter! |supergri #h


 
HI , hatte in Deutschland auch vor 4 Wochen schon Platten gefangen. Siehe dazu auch hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=84770

Nur irgendwie sind im moment die Fänge ganz schön eingebrochen weswegen ich nach Norden in den DK Raum geflüchted bin.


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Ja den Thread hatte ich auch gelesen. Aber hier im "Osten" läuft in der Küstenregion mit Plattfisch noch nicht wirklich viel. Vielleicht teste ich es am Samstag mal an. |rolleyes  #h


----------



## Dorschi (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Na feine Fischchen hast Du da gezogen! Hut ab! Laß Mutti bloß nicht das Bild mit dem Guten Handtuch sehen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Na feine Fischchen hast Du da gezogen! Hut ab! Laß Mutti bloß nicht das Bild mit dem Guten Handtuch sehen!



Stell dir mal vor die Fischis würden auf dem Teppich liegen...
*DANN *wär was los :q


----------



## Nordangler (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor die Fischis würden auf dem Teppich liegen...
> *DANN *wär was los :q




Statt Bärenfell einen Flunderteppich vor dem Kamin.:m  Darauf stehen die Frauen.

Sven


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

@ Sven

Und wenn die Platten dann noch schöööön feucht sind, .......

Na mal lieber nicht weiter schreiben. Ist ja noch nicht 22:00 Uhr! :q   Und ein "Board-Ferkel" will ich auch nicht sein! :q  #6


----------



## NOK Angler (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

JA ja , lästert ihr mal alle |uhoh: . ihr braucht auch keine angst um mich haben , gibt weder wegen den Handtüchern noch wegen dem Teppichboden haue |splat2: von Mama.
Die Handtücher sind alt und zerlöchert , genau richtig also als *angeloderwerkstattfingerabputztuch* und der Teppich liegt in meiner Werkstatt / meinem Angelraum und kommt glaube ich vom Sperrmüll oder so.


So , wie ich heute erfahren habe , werde ich Morgen und Samstag frei haben. Samstag wollte ich denn dazu nutzen nochmals nach Dänemark hochzudüsen. Natürlich kommt mein Belly auch mit , es sei denn es meldet sich jemand mit Boot der mich begleiten möchte ? Selbstverständlich sind auch andere Bellykapitäne willkomen.


----------



## MichaelB (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Moin,

auch von mir ein leicht verspätetes Petri Heil zu den schönen Platten :m 

Unser letzter Versuch bei den Pladden Attagge ging ja leider ins Leere, zuminnigens kamen statt Platten nur Dorsche und Wittlinge raus, aber irgendwann... derzeit sind mir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Hände gebunden (jedenfalls die rechte  ), aber ich habe es mir für dies Jahr schon vorgenommen, auch mal eine Platte (oder zwei? |rolleyes ) vom BB aus zu erwischen #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: vielleicht solltest Du ein "Platten-vom-BB-Guiding" machen


----------



## NOK Angler (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auch von mir ein leicht verspätetes Petri Heil zu den schönen Platten :m


 
Danke



MichaelB schrieb:


> Unser letzter Versuch bei den Pladden Attagge ging ja leider ins Leere, zuminnigens kamen statt Platten nur Dorsche und Wittlinge raus, aber irgendwann... derzeit sind mir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Hände gebunden (jedenfalls die rechte  ),


 
Was hast du denn vorgehabt ? Zu heftig gedrillt ??



MichaelB schrieb:


> aber ich habe es mir für dies Jahr schon vorgenommen, auch mal eine Platte (oder zwei? |rolleyes ) vom BB aus zu erwischen #h
> 
> P.S.: vielleicht solltest Du ein "Platten-vom-BB-Guiding" machen


 
Du weißt doch , PN genügt.


----------



## NOK Angler (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

So , heute war ich das 2. mal dieses Jahr in der Apenrader Bucht. Gegen 11.00 Uhr bin ich mit dem Belly auf dem Wasser. Nachdem ich letztes mal an der Abbruchkante in der Bucht gut gefangen habe , steuere ich dieses mal gleich dorthin. An der Kante fange ich an meinen Pilker zu Grund sausen zu lassen , und es dauert auch gar nicht lange bis der erste knapp 40cm Dorsch hochkommt. Schnell den Haken lösen und dann wieder zurück , kommen bestimmt noch größere. Also pilke ich fröhlich weiter. Als sich etwas Kraut an Haken verfangen hat kurble ich den Pilker schnell hoch und auf einmal beißt was im Mittelwasser. Eine Makrele hat sich die Dorschfliege die ich als Beifänger dran habe geschnappt. Die kommt mit , damit habe ich jetzt schon 7 Stk zum räuchern. Alle als Beifang im warmen Spätsommer. Inzwischen habe ich auch wieder meine Grundmontage im Wasser an der ich jetzt den ersten biss verzeichnen kann. Meine erste SCHOLLE hat an meinen Haken genascht und blieb hängen. Nur leider etwas klein , also geht sie zurück.








Den ganzen Nachmittag passiert denn erstmal nichts und ich beschließe es mal mit dem Buttlöffel zu versuchen. Klapp auch schon nach wenigen Minuten , ein schöner 41er Dorsch kommt zum Vorschein. An der Grundmontage kann ich denn insgesamt noch 3 gute Flundern an der selber Stelle wie letztes WoE landen. Dann beginnt es zu dämmern und die kleinen Dorsche und Wittlinge kommen in Scharen . Daraufhin stelle ich das Angeln mit Watties ein und pilke mich gemütlich zurück zu meinem Ausgangspunkt. Auf der rücktoure kann ich noch massig kleine Wittlinge und Dorsche landen , aber nichts gutes mehr dabei.


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Moin Sebastian!

Na das war mal wieder der Renner bei Dir. Sehr cool!
Schade, dass es mit den großen Größen nicht geklappt hat.

Danke für Text und Bilder!

Grüße

Kai


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Hi Sebastian, #h 

echt wieder ein toller Bericht und ein wirklich ganz tolles Foto! :m 
Besten Dank dafür! #6


----------



## NOK Angler (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

HI , es ist mal wieder soweit. Morgen ist Wind S - SW um 3 Bft vorhergesagt und ich werde mit dem Belly wieder in Richtung Apenrader Bucht / Alsen Fjord begeben. Wer hat lust mitzukommen ?? Wollte so bei 8 Uhr rum mit dem Belly auf dem Wasser sein und denn mal gucken wie lange.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Wo genau biste denn da ??

Habe vor morgen die Genner Bucht mit meinem Kajak unsicher zu machen.|supergri


----------



## Locke (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*



> Wer hat lust mitzukommen ??


|uhoh:  work work work

Wie wäre es mit Montag?? 

Gruss Locke


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Moin!

Ich bin am Mittwoch und Donnerstag oben.
Wer da auch mal mein Glück mit nem Watti versuchen.

Aber vom Kleinboot aus


----------



## NOK Angler (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Hi , sowohl Mo als auch Mi u. Do muss ich leider arbeiten. Vielleicht lässt sich Do. noch was daran drehen , ist aber noch nicht spruchreif.

Komme gerade von Der Genner Bucht wieder , an der ich mich mit Mikefisch getroffen hatte.






Leider blieben wir 2 Schneider , genauso wie de andren 2 Bellys auf der Bucht und die ungefähr sieben Boote. Hab noch mit 2 Dänen gesprochen die gerade dabei waren ihr Boot auszuslippen die vermuten das liegt am "verrückten Wetter" , gestern hatten die wohl sowenig Wasser das sie dort spazieren laufen konnten wo sie normalerweise Angeln. Über Nacht ist das denn wieder gekommen und gleich so hoch gestiegen das vom Strand nichts über blieb. Hoffen wir mal das das nächste mal besser wird.

Konnte auch noch einen echt tollen Baum fotografieren.#t


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Moin Sebastian!

Danke für die Infos und Fotos!

Grüße

Kai


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

So hier auch noch einpaar Pics von mir zu dem Genner Bucht-Ausflug.
Nee was war das morgens bis zum Mittags schön da !!:k  Doch dann kam der Wind zurück und das mit aller Macht. Da hat es mein Kajak reichlich versetzt, nicht nur auf dem Wasser, auch am Ufer rüttelte der Wind kräftig dran.

Ja Sebastian, war doch schön sich mal am Wasser persönlich zutreffen. Das wird bestimmt ne Wiederholung geben und dazu mit reichlich Fisch. Diesmal gab es bei mir nur ne abgebrochene Rutenspitze. Ich verbuch das mal als "Lagerschaden".:c


----------



## NOK Angler (4. November 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

So , heute ging es mal wieder nach Dk zum angeln. Ziel meiner fahrt war die Apenrader Bucht ( wo auch sonst|kopfkrat  ).

Wie ich es von gestern schon kannte bissen die Fische recht spät , dafür aber zahlreich. Konnte in der Dämmerung 3 Dorsche bis 50cm sowie eine Platte landen. 




http://people.freenet.de/nokangler/Dorsche_Vernaes_4.11.06.jpg

Köder waren Pilker , Dorschfliege als Beifänger oder Bleikopfspinner mit Einzelhaken und Wattie.






so , muß jetzt erstmal Fisch saubermachen !

Gucke später hier nochmal rein.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. November 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

Petri Heil Sebastian !! :m 

Ich glaube Du musst mir mal die Angelstellen zeigen. Das heisst das wir uns mal wieder treffen. #h #:


----------



## NOK Angler (4. November 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht*

@ Mike : Können wir gerne mal ins Auge fassen , nur sind die nächsten 2 Wochen bei mir vorerst ausgebucht . 11.11 Buttangeln die 3. o.ä. von Nordangler und am 18.11 mit HornhechtEutin in die Neustädter Bucht zum Dorsche ziehen.


----------

